# Beware : Fake Iron X on Ebay!!!



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I bought some the other day for £10 delivered.
Arrived today in a plain bottle, didn't smell like Iron X and also crucially didn't work!
The seller wanted me to return product without paying for my postage!
The items fake!
You have been warned!


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Can you post a item number?


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

It was only one bottle advertised. Moral of story: but from a reputable source!


----------



## ECS (Feb 13, 2013)

Get paypal involved, was it a trader?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sure paypal tell the buyer to destroy fake items, so the seller can't resell if they are returned.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv bought some the other day, is it from rotherham?

I thought it maybe fishy the one i bought as his other items were all de-ironizer.

He also stated it was leaking and that he had put it in another bottle? Did e do the same with you?


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

ECS said:


> Get paypal involved, was it a trader?


No it wasn't.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv bought some the other day, is it from rotherham?
> 
> I thought it maybe fishy the one i bought as his other items were all de-ironizer.
> 
> He also stated it was leaking and that he had put it in another bottle? Did e do the same with you?


Yes Rob it was Rotherham !!!!!!!!! :thumb:
He did the same trick with me, the bottles leaking blah blah blah ! Pric*
I've just left negative feedback!
I've lodged it with Ebay !


----------



## ECS (Feb 13, 2013)

wyliss said:


> No it wasn't.


Either way raise a dispute with paypal, they're useless for sellers but good for the buyers.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Sadly, another reason why you have to be so careful when buying chemicals via eBay.

Unless buying from a trusted trader, and ideally in a sealed original container, there is always going to be a high risk that the contents are either watered down or simply not the stated chemical.

I'm not saying that there are no reputable traders of decanted car cleaning chemicals on eBay, but it's getting harder to identify the reputable ones from the conmen


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv just messaged him asking if the bottles are in original bottle and replied saying 2 are but 1 isn't. So iv said Ill check the item when i receive them. 

Luckily for me Im local so will happily pay a personal visit.

Ill keep updated.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Post the item number up.... :thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv just messaged him asking if the bottles are in original bottle and replied saying 2 are but 1 isn't. So iv said Ill check the item when i receive them.
> 
> Luckily for me Im local so will happily pay a personal visit.
> 
> Ill keep updated.


Well I'm in Liverpool so no go but wouldn't paying him a visit either !
p.s. Don't let on regarding here and the thread.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

This sort of thing worries me. I know a lot of autosmart stuff is supposed to be fake on eBay. I generally buy from here or the known retailers on here.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

short1e said:


> post the item number up.... :thumb:


230917284673


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

wyliss said:


> Yes Rob it was Rotherham !!!!!!!!! :thumb:
> He did the same trick with me, the bottles leaking blah blah blah ! Pric*
> I've just left negative feedback!
> I've lodged it with Ebay !


Good luck with Ebay. We've been trying to get them to clamp down in disreputable ebayers selling our products for some time now. Someone will get seriously injured by this blatant disregard for legislation.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks like he's advertising a genuine bottle for posterity and shipping out his own homemade potion, people like this really annoy me as it gives other "genuine" eBay sellers a bad name! 

Alex


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Sue/Alex
I use both of your companies and have never had an issue. No more Ebay detailing bits for me !


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

wyliss said:


> Well I'm in Liverpool so no go but wouldn't paying him a visit either !
> p.s. Don't let on regarding here and the thread.


I wont


----------



## lim3 (Jan 22, 2013)

PayPal will give you the money back.


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Good job the item ended as I nearly bought some last night. Used my loyalty points and bought from CYC instead.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Unless they are on here or have a reputeable name with some of the members here, I won't buy from them. I prefer to get all my stuff direct, though if a reseller here has a special offer I'll buy it from them or bundle and save on postage. 
The sellers on here are respectable people and even if the product is cheaper elsewhere ie, ebay, etc..., I'd rather spend the extra and know it's coming from people I can trust.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv just messaged him asking if the bottles are in original bottle and replied saying 2 are but 1 isn't. So iv said Ill check the item when i receive them.
> 
> Luckily for me Im local so will happily pay a personal visit.
> 
> Ill keep updated.


Knock on his door and wipe the smile off his face


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm pretty surprised he got away with having them listed as new unopened.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Problem is you can list anything you want and post a picture of anything you want. Unless someone picks up it's fishy and reports it as a listing or reports the product being wrong via ebay / paypal route they will get away with it.

I bought a product a while back that came through and was out of date and one bottle half empty. Listed as new and unopend. Sellers response initially was 'so what, been applying it for ages blah blah blah'. Reported it and got the money back via paypal with very little hassle and the seller didnt even want it back.

Lesson learnt but hope you get yours sorted.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Would it be an idea to start up a page on here of all the sellers who have sold/sent fake items? Sounds like a bit of a witch hunt but if they are been sold as real then they are technically breaking the law.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

See that seller also has a 'diamond' engagement ring listed - odds on that being Zirconium.........?


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Can I ask how many people bought a fake 500ml Iron-X? 

Andy


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

When I looked there was 10 for sale


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv bought some the other day, is it from rotherham?
> 
> I thought it maybe fishy the one i bought as his other items were all de-ironizer.
> 
> He also stated it was leaking and that he had put it in another bottle? Did e do the same with you?


any details on this rob

ill keep my eyes open


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv bought some the other day, is it from rotherham?
> 
> I thought it maybe fishy the one i bought as his other items were all de-ironizer.
> 
> He also stated it was leaking and that he had put it in another bottle? Did e do the same with you?


I bought some too and had the same message saying the lid was leaking. Its not arrived yet, a bit pissed off now to say the least.


----------



## Jas16 (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks for posting it up. im looking at some iron x and also living in rotherham. didnt come across the ebay auction but would like to pay a visit and test the product out. 

thanks for the heads up otherwise i would have done the same as you. ive just emailed him asking if theres any more left nd if i can come and check the bottle out first. will let you now how that develops.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Just received mine, smells a very no where near as strong as iron x, presuming either watered down or different products.


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

Tap water contains iron so iron x would turn purple on contact with the water. Most likely mixed with other chemicals or isn't the real deal


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Refund received, will send it back tomorrow.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I wouldn't send it back due to being fake ! He will only sell it onto someone who doesn't know its fake :/


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Exactly my point re postage. Why should I spend my time and paying return postage for an item that is clearly fake. I have lodged a complaint with Ebay but at first you have to try and resolve with the other side first. He will not refund my money.
Does anybody know what happens after this period of trying to resolve the issue mutually?


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

He messaged me on ebay when I confronted him with this thread and has said only one person has complained up till now. I told him when I recieve it if its not the genuine article then I will expect a full refund and I will only return it if he credits my paypal account with the p+p costs. The blokes obviously a chancer.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

It was said not to mention this thread


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> It was said not to mention this thread


Id rather the seller new we were onto him so that he doesn't continue to rip innocent buyers off. Cant see an issue with that myself.


----------



## Fire_2 (Dec 18, 2012)

I've bought some also, totally fake :/

Will get in touch for a refund


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

Fire_2 said:


> I've bought some also, totally fake :/
> 
> Will get in touch for a refund


Did you get the same message about a leaking bottle?


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

This is a real shame.... Me thinks there is precedent for legal action?? This is Fraud

Buy it direct and no more worries.


----------



## Fire_2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yep same message about the leaky bottle hence changing it.

Reply'd and asked to cancel the order, which he replied its all ready been sent but if I'm not happy I could have a full refund.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Thing is for every handful that complain and he refunds there's probably plenty more that don't and he still makes a killing!!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Are carpro UK going to take any action over this?


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

mattsbmw said:


> Are carpro UK going to take any action over this?


I hope so as this bloke must be making a killing. Mine arrived this morning and its definitely not Iron X and in a cheap spray bottle. Its not going anywhere near my car. Ive logged a complaint with ebay so we will see what happens.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

mattsbmw said:


> Are carpro UK going to take any action over this?


We have contacted eBay about this so hopefully something will be done.

Experience has taught me (and I'm sure Sue from Autosmart will back me up here) that these sellers are small fish in a very big pond and apart from throwing the user off eBay, not a lot will/can be done. 

I'll post their response.

Andy


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

CarPro.UK said:


> We have contacted eBay about this so hopefully something will be done.
> 
> Experience has taught me (and I'm sure Sue from Autosmart will back me up here) that these sellers are small fish in a very big pond and apart from throwing the user off eBay, not a lot will/can be done.
> 
> ...


One will go and another handful pop up!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Best course of action any of you buyers can do is leave negative feedback explaining he's selling fake, hazardous chemicals. He's already received two so far. This should help deter future buyers of this product and anything else he tries to scam people with. 

eBay is a minefield, plenty of this going on! 

Alex


----------



## ECS (Feb 13, 2013)

All that will do though Alex is make him change his feedback private, all you'll see then is a couple of negative points.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

ECS said:


> All that will do though Alex is make him change his feedback private, all you'll see then is a couple of negative points.


Is an option , But he doesn't seem to be clever enough to know how to do that

I  hate scammers


----------



## nyrB (Jun 15, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Would it be an idea to start up a page on here of all the sellers who have sold/sent fake items? Sounds like a bit of a witch hunt but if they are been sold as real then they are technically breaking the law.


*I think this is a great idea, it will help our members & I'm sure other Forums will pick it up & hopefully follow us! It will in a small way help in stopping these con-artists selling their dodgy products?
The only worry is how do we stand legally by exposing these conmen?
I think the most important thing is to be 100% sure of the facts before we commit to exposure!
Just my feelings on the subject.*


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Dont wish to be rude.
But i did laugh try to save a couple of quid and end up wasting more.
That should teach people NOT to buy stuff like that from ebay but to use the reputible suppliers on here.
(im sure they wouldnt have sold whatever is is you got but what you wanted)
A lesson learnt there then


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Dont wish to be rude.
> But i did laugh try to save a couple of quid and end up wasting more.
> That should teach people NOT to buy stuff like that from ebay but to use the reputible suppliers on here.
> (im sure they wouldnt have sold whatever is is you got but what you wanted)
> A lesson learnt there then


Was worth a try, as i always say no point spending money you don't need to


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Dont wish to be rude.
> But i did laugh try to save a couple of quid and end up wasting more.
> That should teach people NOT to buy stuff like that from ebay but to use the reputible suppliers on here.
> (im sure they wouldnt have sold whatever is is you got but what you wanted)
> A lesson learnt there then


If laughing at other peoples misfortune is what you enjoy doing then that's a little bit sad in my opinion.


----------



## ECS (Feb 13, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Dont wish to be rude.
> But i did laugh try to save a couple of quid and end up wasting more.
> That should teach people NOT to buy stuff like that from ebay but to use the reputible suppliers on here.
> (im sure they wouldnt have sold whatever is is you got but what you wanted)
> A lesson learnt there then


Why should we buy from the traders on here when stuff is generally available from other traders cheaper than the dw sponsors??


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

CEE DOG said:


> This is a real shame.... Me thinks there is precedent for legal action?? This is Fraud
> 
> Buy it direct and no more worries.


I've already looked into a small claim at court. Why should I spend my time and pay postage back to him/her for a clear FAKE!!!!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

AllenF said:


> Dont wish to be rude.
> But i did laugh try to save a couple of quid and end up wasting more.
> That should teach people NOT to buy stuff like that from ebay but to use the reputible suppliers on here.
> (im sure they wouldnt have sold whatever is is you got but what you wanted)
> A lesson learnt there then


Given the selling price of it the item 'appeared' genuine along with a 'normal' bottle from reputable dealer.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

ECS said:


> Why should we buy from the traders on here when stuff is generally available from other traders cheaper than the dw sponsors??


At least you'll know your getting a genuine product with a high service, I do understand what your saying but if you take the discounts on here and group buys etc I personally would support site sponsors and supporters also you can get a pretty quick response time to any queries or problems. I'm considered to be lower wage scale so not as if I have money to burn or waste.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sadly ebay is just full of absolute chancers. 

I've been active for years and the most common trade on ebay has always been fake goods. 

The majority or branded clothes are fake although they have clamped down on that eventually. 

Most of the electrical items sold as new are shop returns which are either slightly damaged or been faulty items that have been cheaply repaired. 

The feedback system is a joke as most people don't even bother to read it and often don't leave feedback if they want a refund. 

A refund is seen as a reasonable outcome for the buyer and the seller is still able to carry on as before. 

Ebay is just a faceless method of ripping people off and buying almost anything from there is a risk. Even with people who appear to have good feedback.


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

Well i got my refund from him £9.99 he has asked however for the item to be returned. I told him that i would if he covers my petrol to the post office and the P+P which will be a tenner as i live in the middle of nowhere. Not had a reply funny enough. Ive left him some nice negative feedback for his future customers.


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Glad I bought mine from cyc, with compliments slip shows customer service.


----------



## Fire_2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Got my £9.99 back no problem at all. He did ask if I could send it back though.

Which anit going to happen.


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

Report the guy to Trading Standards and specifically mention this piece of legislation and demand action:

*The Consumer Protection from Unfair Trading Regulations 2008*

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2008/1277/pdfs/uksi_20081277_en.pdf

Unfortunately its rarely used (I get the feeling Trading Standards don't even know about it in the main), however it is powerful.

It makes it a CRIMINAL OFFENCE for a business to IN ANY WAY (there's a catch all clause as well as specific offences) mislead a consumer.

That includes misleading by both statement and ommission (failing to mention something you should) and inaccurate description, passing off, advertising, fake offers / offers where the supply of reduced products is very low etc etc etc.

You can read it for yourself!

Then there's the catch all that catches everything not specifically mentioned.

Penalties are unlimited fine and / or up to 2 years in prison.

There's also a clause that makes it a Specific Duty to Enforce the Legislation ie if you bring it to Trading Standards attention then the Local Authority MUST enforce the legislation against the trader.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Is the guy registered as a business?....if not then i,m sure this would not apply.


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

talisman said:


> Is the guy registered as a business?....if not then i,m sure this would not apply.


Don't think you have to be registered as a business only selling commercially as a part of a trade, craft or profession.

If you're buying items in and selling for profit then you're trading.

You'd have to check the wording and any case law on the definition of business.


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

He has a lot of different cleaning bits on his items for sale
Wonder how fake they are

Also...... Who the heck posted nutural feedback as "product was not as described, good communication though" ahahahaha


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Flaffy_91 said:


> He has a lot of different cleaning bits on his items for sale
> Wonder how fake they are
> 
> Also...... Who the heck posted nutural feedback as "product was not as described, good communication though" ahahahaha


The fact that all his other items are chemicals for cleaning wheels or fallout remover I'm left thinking they will all probably be fake too.

Odd to have so many similar products for sale when you've already been caught out selling fake items.

That is what angers me about the usage of the feedback system.

Two people have left negative knowing it is fake and the guy did attempt to rip them off.

That guy has left neutral feedback as getting a refund was a reasonable outcome for them.

One person has left positive obviously unaware the item is fake.

The other 6 buyers haven't left feedback. They will fell uneasy to give negative feedback when they are hoping to get a refund.

People don't use the feedback system correctly to expose dodgy sellers.

He will soon sell a few more items making the 2 negatives seem like a trivial issue where the truth is he intentionally tried to rip off 10 people.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

He also sold another batch of 10 bottles before and only got 2 positive feedback comments.

I wonder if the other 8 might have already known the stuff was fake?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## ECS (Feb 13, 2013)

I must be top of the most wanted list then....


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Porkypig said:


> Problem is you can list anything you want and post a picture of anything you want. Unless someone picks up it's fishy and reports it as a listing or reports the product being wrong via ebay / paypal route they will get away with it.
> 
> I bought a product a while back that came through and was out of date and one bottle half empty. Listed as new and unopend. Sellers response initially was 'so what, been applying it for ages blah blah blah'. Reported it and got the money back via paypal with very little hassle and the seller didnt even want it back.
> 
> Lesson learnt but hope you get yours sorted.


And even then Ebay don't necessarily act.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

CarPro.UK said:


> We have contacted eBay about this so hopefully something will be done.
> 
> Experience has taught me (and I'm sure Sue from Autosmart will back me up here) that these sellers are small fish in a very big pond and apart from throwing the user off eBay, not a lot will/can be done.
> 
> ...


YEP! 
Our experience of Ebay is horrendous. They refused to put us through to their H&S Manager. They have allowed listees to relist etc etc and this is when their terms clearly state that you may not sell hazardous items. H&S executive and Trading Standards are quite effective in some areas and less in others. Parcel companies are now becoming more interested and we are making contact with the H&S Department at each parcel company.

The best action is for people to stop giving their money to rogue traders on ebay and to buy from reputable traders.

As far as our products are concerned. If they are not in the original Autosmart packaging then they will be illegally packaged and you could be buying anything. You will not be covered by our product liability insurance - any claims will be the responsibility of the ebayer as he has re-manufactured the product by changing the packaging. If we could pack Tardis in cheap plastic 1 litre containers then we would do! We don't spend a fortune on metal packaging for fun.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Alsone said:


> Report the guy to Trading Standards and specifically mention this piece of legislation and demand action:
> 
> *The Consumer Protection from Unfair Trading Regulations 2008*
> 
> ...


Sadly some Trading Standards are very good but others have bigger fish to fry and are too overworked to do much. Still worth everyone trying though.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

andy monty said:


>


Is that tongue in cheek or the biggest generalisation ive ever seen


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Has anybody else been 'stung' over this?


----------



## Ludacris320 (Jan 2, 2013)

To be honest the baby in the pram looks a little bit of an Extremist.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Refund finally received after the issue was raised to ebay.


----------

